# Any Quick attach?



## Howell (May 20, 2010)

Can any of the attachments that can attach to a skid steer ,also mount on the kl451 if it has a quick attach plate?


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Well I think you should ask your local dealer. They would know if it is or not. Any loader that has a quick attach plate would be silly if it didnt fit the standard skid steer QA. It probably is and the easy way to tell is put the bucket on the back of your truck and bring it to a local rental/farm dealer and see if it looks the same.


----------

